# Irradiant Par 64 Manual



## DuckJordan (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone had a manual for the Irradiant LED Par 64's I can't figure out the dips to setup DMX Channels. Also if anyone knows how to control specific DMX Channels with an Irradiant Scene Setter, SRC-146 I'd love to hear it. 


Thanks,
Jordan


----------



## BillESC (Jul 21, 2011)

Follow the link below, select the fixture you have, click on it and you'll be able to download the manual.

LED PAR Can Series - Irradiant-Neo-Neon LED Lighting International Ltd.


----------



## DuckJordan (Jul 21, 2011)

BillESC said:


> Follow the link below, select the fixture you have, click on it and you'll be able to download the manual.
> 
> LED PAR Can Series - Irradiant-Neo-Neon LED Lighting International Ltd.


 
Thanks, but it doesn't actually tell me what the dipswitches mean and there isnt a single manual listed for it.

This is the part number: SRL-6078-L/S


----------



## DuckJordan (Jul 21, 2011)

Okay so i figured out the dipswitching on the lights, now i can program single looks but no chases or multiple steps into the board. Has anyone worked with this before?

To those who care:
Dipswitches on these lights are as follows

1-8 are the standard Hex Deci Numbering system

9-10 set the modes

DMX mode - Both 9 and 10 off

Auto Mode - 9 on 10 off

Sound Activated - 10 on 9 off


----------



## dannyn (Jul 25, 2011)

PM me if you have any other issues, as I am an Irradiant dealer and can help you out.


----------



## DuckJordan (Jul 25, 2011)

Will do. Although nice for the price I hope to never have to use this scene setter board again. It was a pita to set up, a pita to figure out and documentation was completely unheard of... but its to be expected..

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------

